# Nootropic



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi! So...week ago i went to medical psychology with my derealization and he described nootropic for me, Piracetam. I am wonder if anyone of your guys has take this? Should it help? I'm taking 800mg. For now i am more sleeping... How long am i suppose to take this med to see any amelioration? 
And other thing. Are you have sometimes weird feeling that are you living in cartoon? (but not in 2d way_)


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

prettynumb said:


> Hi! So...week ago i went to medical psychology with my derealization and he described nootropic for me, Piracetam. I am wonder if anyone of your guys has take this? Should it help? I'm taking 800mg. For now i am more sleeping... How long am i suppose to take this med to see any amelioration?
> And other thing. Are you have sometimes weird feeling that are you living in cartoon? (but not in 2d way_)


There are hardly any anecdotal evidence supporting the claims of the benefit of using these drugs, much less in terms or DP/DR. I would try supplements such as the B vitamin group and Fish Oil, you will probably get as much or more benefits from the B vitamins as anything else.


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you serious? Why the hell she gave me these slight meds. 
Which medicesion were help to you guys?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Regaurdless of the evidence supporting piracetam, it does work. I take aniracetam from time to time and I am pretty impressed with the results I get out of it. One thing I suggest though is to get a good source of choline like alpha gpc since piracetam will use up acetylcholine.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> Regaurdless of the evidence supporting piracetam, it does work. I take aniracetam from time to time and I am pretty impressed with the results I get out of it. One thing I suggest though is to get a good source of choline like alpha gpc since piracetam will use up acetylcholine.


I think it would be suffice to say that all meds affect each person differently, it's fair to say it may work or it may not.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

True, but there are thousands of testimonies attesting to piracetams affects and very few to the contrary. If majority rules then I consider it safe to say that it works. Also when considering the symptoms of brain fog, poor memory and other decreased cognitive functions, i would have to agree that nootropics like piracetam, aniracetam and oxyracetam that work on acetylcholine would be a good choice for dpdr.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> True, but there are thousands of testimonies attesting to piracetams affects and very few to the contrary. If majority rules then I consider it safe to say that it works. Also when considering the symptoms of brain fog, poor memory and other decreased cognitive functions, i would have to agree that nootropics like piracetam, aniracetam and oxyracetam that work on acetylcholine would be a good choice for dpdr.


You are way more knowledgable about them than I am so I tend to agree with most everything you say. I only know about it thru school work and clinicals, so I would not be the best to talk about them, sounds like you have your stuff nailed down. The only issue I ever saw on things that increased or decreased acetylcholine that it had (sometimes) a negative reaction to heart rhythms and sometimes causes tremors, but agreeably, a deficit of it can also cause lack of cognitive motor skills.


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

I've just readed that acetylcholine isn't part of meds anymore. May I have worser time, or taking nootropic of 5 days got deeper my derealization? I'm sad








Sometime i'm getting of weird thoughts like "Oh..wow..I'm alive" cause mostly of days I'm feeling like dead... Anyhow, thanks for reply. Have a living day


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok i'm dead again


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

this can fuk u up http://www.psikofarmakoloji.org/pdf/23_3_9.pdf


----------

